# Test talk and assistance!!



## ThisandThat (Sep 19, 2017)

What going on guys.. I'm 36 and not where I was when I was 18...  Thanks for taking some time out.  I'll be on Test Cyp around 300total a week (every other day), even though it's longer lasting.  PCT will be HCG; last round used it a bit early, and liked how it worked out.  Novadex also at same time frame, but was told at this range clinic would be necessary to prevent issues...  What's your say, I'll be running this for about 16 weeks.  Normal test is about at 600-700 now.  Thanks again guys..


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 20, 2017)

You're taking 300mg of Test Every other day?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 20, 2017)

U know it's a long ester bUT still injecting every other day? Why? That's what long esters are made for, so u don't have to pin so frequently.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 20, 2017)

yeah man cyp and enth twice/week you could even pin it once


----------



## Caballero (Sep 21, 2017)

Sooooooo a quarter shot eod...wtf. Might as well run prop then cuz as stated above the release time ain't worth the frequency. Unless one enjoys being a human pin cushion :32 (6):


----------



## Dominic68 (Sep 21, 2017)

I am 48 years old and am running 500mg of Test c.  I weigh 185.  I am taking 6.5gm EOD of exemestane.  I don't want to crash my E2 so I am wondering if this is a good dose.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 21, 2017)

Dominic68 said:


> I am 48 years old and am running 500mg of Test c.  I weigh 185.  I am taking 6.5gm EOD of exemestane.  I don't want to crash my E2 so I am wondering if this is a good dose.



A better idea is to create your own thread.

That's blast levels.  The exemestane depends on how you respond.  Tell us about your bloodwork when you create that thread.


----------



## Trout90 (Sep 21, 2017)

Yea I mean there is no reason to pin cyp more than twice a week. I've never even gone over 600mg total a week.


----------

